# HSS1332 back of transmisson housing open...



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

When you look at the HSS1332 from the back you can see inside the transmission housing easily, you see the sprockets, chains etc etc... Why didnt Honda put a cover to block snow, dirt and what not to enter there? Also noticed that under the blower, there is no cover to prevent snow and dirt to access to that area. I am seriously thinking of putting a cover at least at the back of the snowblower to prevent the chain and sprocket to get in touch with snow that might get inside and that would eventually cause rust to get there.
Is there a reason for Honda to not put a back plate and to not put a bottom plate ? Could this be for transmission cooling by letting the draft of cold air to pass into the housing ? Would it cause problem if i put a backplate ?

Also checking the two sprockets and chains... not much grease on them IMO...(Brand new HSS1332) Could the white grease i have to lube my DirtBike chain and sprocket be good ennough ? Its water résistent chain and sprocket lube that stick on the chain very well. (BelRay Chain Lube)

thanks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Robert from Honda will likely weigh in on this one during the week, best of luck with it I certainly understand your concerns.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

When I got mine I thought about doing the same thing. I was/am concerned about that open area letting all the garbage sandy slush get all over the chains. 
I lubed up the chains with chain grease and sprayed the rest of that cavity with fluid film.
I was going to use magnets to make a cover plate that I could remove to inspect things.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The HS series has the same issue, I doubt it has anything to do with cooling the transmission as the temperature are freezing most of the time any way while in operation. 

The lower opening could be for belt inspection purpose and the back one could be to inspect the chains, I also noticed that the cable to control the HST runs right through the back cavity. 

I am sure a plate can be fabricated easily to cover both of those openings and can be mounted using the existing chassis bolts. 

The cable for the HST control can be taken off at the lever, guided through a pre drilled hole in the back plate and installed back in place. 

Picture for reference.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

grabber said:


> When you look at the HSS1332 from the back you can see inside the transmission housing easily, you see the sprockets, chains etc etc... Why didnt Honda put a cover to block snow, dirt and what not to enter there?


The QA engineer assures me the development team have thoroughly tested (to the point of abuse) the HSS, and the opening is no threat to the transmission. In fact, blocking it off, he says, would probably aid in build-up of snow/debris, but even then, the transmission, particularly the breather area, is designed to withstand such conditions.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

for the sake of using something cheap and fast, i did block those 2 opening with 2inch wide masking tape..... did the job perfectly

But the idea of using some sort of plate (plastic or metal) with magnet on each corner is pretty good idea IMO

thanks guys.


----------

